# my glock 19 review with pics



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

hi everyone, i'm new to this forum and i just wanted to post my pic of my glock 19.

i have decal rubber grips, trijicon nightsites, a trl-1 flashlight on it.

i've fired probably 1,500 rounds through it with only one prob-a stovepipe with winchester 9mm nato ammo (not sure why).

but it's feed eveything else fine-including several boxes of winchester ranger +p+ jhp and federal +p+ jhp law enforcement ammo.

it's not a tack driver, like my 1911's, but it's not made to be. it's more than accurate enough for combat.

hardly any felt recoil either, due to the frame flex and low bore axis

this is a brilliantly engineered pistol, it's durability, reliability, and simplicity are exceptional.

here it is, even though i know you've seen it before lol:




























here's a 10 yard target, two hand hold:


----------



## Pops 1 (Sep 23, 2007)

The G19 is great for conceal carry.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your preaching to the chior. I like mine real well. :smt1099


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

G19's rock!!!


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

wheelgunnerfla said:


> G19's rock!!!


yes they do :smt033


----------



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

Went to the gunstore today to pick up a Springfield Armory XD40. I currently own the XD9. Ended up walking out with the Glock 19. Great gun... In California we have a 10 day waiting period. Can't wait to pick it up. Awesome gun...


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

precisioncg said:


> Went to the gunstore today to pick up a Springfield Armory XD40. I currently own the XD9. Ended up walking out with the Glock 19. Great gun... In California we have a 10 day waiting period. Can't wait to pick it up. Awesome gun...


you chose.....wisely :smt023

an xd45 is the only gun i've ever owned for just 2 months-biggest piece of crap!

let us know how you like it's performance at the range!


----------



## Myglock19 (Jan 8, 2010)

i got a glock 19 and its great, accuracy is fantastic


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

The best combat handgun ever made...period.


----------

